# GenieGo uses data for offline viewing???



## BYRK (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't want it if it uses dat! My 5gb would be gone quick. I thought when you downloaded it.. it didn't use data to watch it

And anyone else have the samsung mesmerize? The app works but It only gives my the option to watch now. And not download on my phone.

Thanls


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

no the GenieGo does not uses any data (from the internet) when transcoding or downloading. It does uses data to confirm your subscription status from time to time


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Plus any software/firmware updates.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You using the DIRECTV app or the genie go app? They are separate and the DIRECTV app that does watch now is streaming of channels live, not recorded shows. But if its something you set up to be downloaded to your phone over your network, it won't use any data off the genie go app.


----------

